# What do you think?



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone know of them and what there like? I loovvee there dogs! They are a little more expensive than I'd like but I will pay it for a good dog. Also any other suggestions on a good breeder in pa md area? 

http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/available.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a good breeder. We have a few members here who have Chrisman malts. They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chrisman has beautiful Maltese, don't they?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Have a SM friend with her Malt from Chrisman and he is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

My daughter is getting one on Dec. 26 from Chrisman, I hope she'll join SM and post her experience. Christopher claims that his Malts do not have tear staining.


Keep us posted, mary anna herk and theena


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We have a few Chrisman malts here at SM. They are reputable and certainly have beautiful pups. I don't think you can go wrong with them. I believe that Chris or Manny used to post on SM a while back...but I may be mistaken. Good luck on finding the right malt! We can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN AND HEARD THEY ARE ONE OF THE BEST.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, thats what I thought from research on the breed and such. I cant decide if there dogs are too much since I just want a pet. But they sure are gourgeous!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am not going to bad mouth anyone. Saying that they don't have tear staining is just that. I have seen a picture of Harry Potter with tear stains. I found this information on yahoo when I googled chrisman maltese. I believe it is used for search engines to find them, but it looks rather odd when they are advertising that they will sell to commercial breeder's. They do have very nice maltese. I was surprised at the wording. I know they state on their web site that they don't sell to commercial breeders. It just shows how a few words can change what it really is supposed to say.

1. Chrisman *Maltese* Dog website of *Maltese* *Breeders* and *Maltese* show dogs *...*

*maltese*, *breeder*, puppy, puppies, AKC, *breeders*, tear staining, tear stains, *...* to commercial *breeders* or anyone looking specifically for *Maltese* *breeding* stock. *...*

www.[B]chrismanmaltese.com[/B] - 8k - Cached


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks guys, thats what I thought from research on the breed and such. I cant decide if there dogs are too much since I just want a pet. But they sure are gourgeous![/B]


You certainly don't have to pay that much to get a really nice female from a show breeder. In fact, the top show breeders like Chrisman travel a lot to shows and aren't as available for support/questions afterwards.

Another PA breeder you might want to consider is Josymir. We have several members with puppies from her who are thrilled not only with their puppies, but how warm and helpful they are. I believe females from her are closer to $2,000.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/

I am absolutely in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie from Josy!


[attachment=31481:winnie1.jpg]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would say that Chrisman is among the best, however, as others have mentioned, you can certainly get a pet quality male or female for a reasonable price. I think that from my experience, some of the best breeders males go for around $1500, and female around $2000+. Some breeders ship, or you can fly to them. We looked at an adorable male from Midismaltese and she knew a flight attendant that would bring him to us for only $300. There are quite a few reputable breeders willing to do this in case you don't have luck in your area.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> I am not going to bad mouth anyone. Saying that they don't have tear staining is just that. I have a picture of Harry Potter with tear stains. I found this information on yahoo when I googled chrisman maltese. I believe it is used for search engines to find them, but it looks rather odd when they are advertising that they will sell to commercial breeder's. I've heard it before, but it was just heresay. They do have very nice maltese. I was surprised at the wording.
> 
> 1. Chrisman *Maltese* Dog website of *Maltese* *Breeders* and *Maltese* show dogs *...*
> 
> ...



I can't say anything about the tear staining but on their site it has that they do NOT sell to commercial breeders. Here is the exact statement from their site.
"*Sorry, we do not sell to commercial breeders or to anyone looking specifically for breeding stock. All pets are sold with a non-breeding contract.*

They do have some beautiful maltese though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492635
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, look what a few ellipses can do to totally change the meaning of a statement. In the first listing, the search results replaced "we do not sell" with ellipses, as often search results will do, so it totally changed the meaning of the statement. Whoa!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will look into those other two and into possibly shipping if needed. I am getting so excited(even though I have to wait like a year or more), I am dying here drooling over your guys malts!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - I'm quite fond of ariamaltese.com - Heidi is very, very nice - and her pups are very social and affectionate and have a look that I really like. her little boys typically go for $1500 and I believe females are $2000 and up. She did have a little girl ready for a home - I'm not sure about that now - but she does email and she is a good one to call she's very chatty and friendly on the phone. She doesn't ship though - but meeting her or any show breeder in my opinion is a good thing! (and I love having her bring out the maltese from her website!).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I got Benny from Chrisman last November. I was very pleased with my experience and just adore my Benny..feel free to PM me w/any questions. I don't think you would disappointed if you got a Chrisman pup! Best of luck with your search


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Bella Bianca is a Chrisman girl. She just turned one year old the day after Thanksgiving. Chris and Manny can be difficult to reach by phone or email sometimes but we would definitely get another malt from them if we were to get a brother or sister for BB.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahhh, your guys babys are sooo cute! Thanks...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think that Chrisman would have something like that stated on their site, even if they DID sell breeding stock for commerical purposes! Glad you found the entire statement and it wasn't as was quoted in the search engine. 


I wish I could say that I didn't have tear staining


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I wish I could say that I didn't have tear staining[/B]


Oh Stacy I totally agree with you there. Only if??? Maybe one day we will have our lines established well enough to be able to say that. But even then I would be afraid to say it because you never know what may happen when a pup goes to its new home. Rather it be climate change or infection.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

They have beautiful puppies!! Lacey's breeder started with them, I believe they mentored her. I would also recommend Lacey's breeder (Josymir maltese) she is in Pennsylvania and I know she will have 2 male puppies available in January. I would love to get one of them but with working and attending college and taking care of Lacey I just don't have the time or energy.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*OP* the ladies are really giving you some good suggestions. I can guarantee you that they will not lead you wrong. 

Good Luck in your mission of finding your new family member. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I posted that from the yahoo search. It's been pulled now. I put it out there because you all feel they are "gods". Yet, if you hadn't known them a little you might have attacked them as you have other's. Everyone has good and bad. Chrisman's do not post their pedigrees (so I can't back this up) except for Harry's on their site. They have taken several different dogs from several different breeders and have put it all together and are coming up with some very nice Maltese. Lots of hard work put into their breeding program. It will be interesting to see who they decide to breed Chilly to. 
Sometimes first impressions aren't really the real thing. You hear rumor's, your hear gossip, and unless you live in that person's shoes you don't really know them. You can live with someone and not really *know* them. 
Just a thought.
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I posted that from the yahoo search. It's been pulled now. I put it out there because you all feel they are "gods". Yet, if you hadn't known them a little you might have attacked them as you have other's. Everyone has good and bad. Chrisman's do not post their pedigrees (so I can't back this up) except for Harry's on their site. They have taken several different dogs from several different breeders and have put it all together and are coming up with some very nice Maltese. Lots of hard work put into their breeding program. It will be interesting to see who they decide to breed Chilly to.
> Sometimes first impressions aren't really the real thing. You hear rumor's, your hear gossip, and unless you live in that person's shoes you don't really know them. You can live with someone and not really *know* them.
> Just a thought.
> Tina[/B]


I don't know them personally or think they are gods and I did PM the original poster privately about her options for purchasing a maltese. I also suggested she do a search on this forum for different breeders to get a good basis of opinions, and not just go by one particular thread. 

I do think Chrisman has some very beautiful dogs and have worked hard to get where they are. 

I still wish I could say I didn't have tear staining though, LOL.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> *I still wish I could say I didn't have tear staining though, LOL.
> *[/B]



Me too.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys! I am looking into everything suggested and really being careful and deiciding from what I feel is right and who has good dogs and a good reputation so thanks for all your help. i will elt you all know what I decide and let you all watch my baby grow up when I get her!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

minionette came from chalet de maltese. my experience with susie was fantastic.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

That looks like a very good breeder too! Her dogs look very good!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there r a lot of great breeders out there...my breeder was the same as mini (www.chaletdemaltese.com) i got both my girls from her and i just love their personalities. susie is a wonderful person but best way to contact her is on the phone. her prices are very reasonable. i got pixel for 2000 and paxton for 1600.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

ahh, your doggie is soo cute!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I got my baby from Chrisman Thanksgiving and he is beautiful, very smart and lively. :biggrin: 
I'll post a picture when i can figure out how to do it.

We're having fun with Chrisman's Sir Mucho Moxie. He lives up to his name for sure and is adorable. 

This is my second maltese. i lost my 13 year old baby on October 15th. My first baby I got from a Pet store. He was amazing as well.

I thought both Manny and Chris were very nice. 

I will post a pic when i can figure out how to do it.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Our Chrisman puppy is everything we dreamed she would be and more. She has brought us so much joy.
We are absolutely thrilled and totally in love with our Mia She is amazing and the vet cannot believe how smart and beautiful she is. All of our friends adore her and come to visit him often. She is 4 months old now and weighs less than 4 pounds. and has 
Christopher and Manny are the Best

Rebecca


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Our Chrisman puppy is everything we dreamed she would be and more. She has brought us so much joy.
> We are absolutely thrilled and totally in love with our Mia She is amazing and the vet cannot believe how smart and beautiful she is. All of our friends adore her and come to visit him often. She is 4 months old now and weighs less than 4 pounds. and has
> Christopher and Manny are the Best
> 
> Rebecca[/B]


i'm looking forward to seeing pics of your beauty. how come you don't have a gallery for me to peek at??


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495270
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im trying lolol :bysmilie: 

going to see if someone can help me send them

Rebecca


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi rebecca! if you click on "My Controls" at the top of the page you'll see the menu bar on the left, under "Invision Gallery" it says "My Albums", click that and then you just create one. after that you can just upload pics directly from your computer to your gallery (i believe! LOL)

good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok - the 26th has come and gone - I was wondering if your daughter got her pup?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495540
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im trying lolol :bysmilie: 

going to see if someone can help me send them

Rebecca
[/B][/QUOTE]
hi rebecca! if you click on "My Controls" at the top of the page you'll see the menu bar on the left, under "Invision Gallery" it says "My Albums", click that and then you just create one. after that you can just upload pics directly from your computer to your gallery (i believe! LOL)

good luck! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Carrie we sure would love to see a gallery of your babies...........hint hint...    
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie we sure would love to see a gallery of your babies...........hint hint...
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL!! well they do have a myspace... :blush: (which needs to be updated, the layout is a little off season. i better get on that...lol)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Our Chrisman puppy is everything we dreamed she would be and more. She has brought us so much joy.
> We are absolutely thrilled and totally in love with our Mia She is amazing and the vet cannot believe how smart and beautiful she is. All of our friends adore her and come to visit him often. She is 4 months old now and weighs less than 4 pounds. and has
> Christopher and Manny are the Best
> 
> Rebecca[/B]



Oh, Rebecca. May I call you Becky?

So glad you have your puppy. You did state you had to wait a few years, as Chrisman did not want to place one of their pups in a home with such a young child. 

Just curious, what changed both the breeder's and your mind?

You do not post much. Forgive me if I've missed something.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEB are you trying to get me confused.   Which we both know it does not take much.. :w00t: :w00t: 

Carrie I started me a My Space thingy and got as far as registering. I am not good at things like that. But I bet I could possably get one of my daughters to help me.... :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495689
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahah ~ Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to a different "Becky".

Not you, my friend. You are an awesome BECKY!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEB are you trying to get me confused.   Which we both know it does not take much.. :w00t: :w00t: 

Carrie I started me a My Space thingy and got as far as registering. I am not good at things like that. But I bet I could possably get one of my daughters to help me.... :brownbag: :brownbag: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahahah ~ Sorry for the confusion. I was referring to a different "Becky".

Not you, my friend. You are an awesome BECKY!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awwww you are too sweet. I have tears in my eyes. :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am picking up my puppy from Chrisman (pictures on profile) in two days!! I was out of the country for 2 weeks..just got back today. i would actually drive to PA tomorrow but husband has to head into the office after such a long hiatus..but he has 1/1 off...so yea...the wait is excruciating!

I personally loved working with Manny and Christopher of Chrisman and think they were very nice and professional. I find calling them to reach them were easy..so perhaps if you like immediate response, try calling? their dogs are so beautiful though..so i dont think you would regret it. Good luck to you!!

Rebecca- You named your puppy Mia as well? lol....yay!! now there are 2 "Mias" here...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I am picking up my puppy from Chrisman (pictures on profile) in two days!! I was out of the country for 2 weeks..just got back today. i would actually drive to PA tomorrow but husband has to head into the office after such a long hiatus..but he has 1/1 off...so yea...the wait is excruciating!
> 
> I personally loved working with Manny and Christopher of Chrisman and think they were very nice and professional. I find calling them to reach them were easy..so perhaps if you like immediate response, try calling? their dogs are so beautiful though..so i dont think you would regret it. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Rebecca- You named your puppy Mia as well? lol....yay!! now there are 2 "Mias" here...[/B]


Mia is gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more pics of her. I remember your post about visiting Chrisman a few weeks ago. How excited you must be


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes, I am excited...One more day to go! In the meantime, I am just doing some cleaning/ vacuuming around the house, getting her home ready for her..hehee...I will definitely post some pictures once I pick her up!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> QUOTE





> *I still wish I could say I didn't have tear staining though, LOL.
> *[/B]



Me too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me three!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## AsiaAnna1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I have a Chrisman Maltese and she is truly perfect. Her name is Annabelle Buttons, she was born on September 25th, 2007, and is now a little over 5 months old an not quite 4 pounds. She has minimal tear staining (her staining is gooey but light colored), a hearty appetite, and lots of energy. She's very adaptable and patient and bright- a friend of mine taught her how to sit, shake, and lay-down all in one day. I saw another little girl pup on Chrisman's site (born in late November) and she looks too cute to be true! I would get her too if I had the time and $$- Chrismans are definitely worth it if you ask me!

You can see pics of Annabelle in my personal photo folder- I can't quite figure out how to ass one to this post... 

Best,


Asia


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I have a Chrisman Maltese and she is truly perfect. Her name is Annabelle Buttons, she was born on September 25th, 2007, and is now a little over 5 months old an not quite 4 pounds. She has minimal tear staining (her staining is gooey but light colored), a hearty appetite, and lots of energy. She's very adaptable and patient and bright- a friend of mine taught her how to sit, shake, and lay-down all in one day. I saw another little girl pup on Chrisman's site (born in late November) and she looks too cute to be true! I would get her too if I had the time and $$- Chrismans are definitely worth it if you ask me!
> 
> ...


*
I went to your gallary and looked at Annabelle. A very precious beautiful baby!!! :wub: *


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I looked at Mia's photostrip........what a cutie.......what a SMILE!!!! :wub: *


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, she is a doll!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I have a Chrisman Maltese and she is truly perfect. Her name is Annabelle Buttons, she was born on September 25th, 2007, and is now a little over 5 months old an not quite 4 pounds. She has minimal tear staining (her staining is gooey but light colored), a hearty appetite, and lots of energy. She's very adaptable and patient and bright- a friend of mine taught her how to sit, shake, and lay-down all in one day. I saw another little girl pup on Chrisman's site (born in late November) and she looks too cute to be true! I would get her too if I had the time and $$- Chrismans are definitely worth it if you ask me!
> 
> ...


I also saw your pic. Wow!! Annabelle is an absolute doll. At 5-months, and four pounds, 
she will be sturdy. I like that. I'm not in to the "weenie" ones.

And are you kidding!! Send your friend to my house!!

That's unbelievable. He taught your pup to sit, shake, and lay down. All in ONE day.

Welcome to SM. Looking forward to hearing more of your stories.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=538129
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's in the Chrisman breed. My trainer couldn't believe it! She said it was in his breeding. =
Moxie learned all that and more in one day of training too! And he was a little over 3.5 months old at the time.
Chrisman pups are very smart (Most malts are very intelligent). And as of yet I'm having no tear staining either. I don't know if it'll be forever, but so far what Chris told me re: tear staining was true. Moxie was born August 22, so he must have been his other litter. He's almost 6.5 months old now and a hair under 5 pounds. He's a sweetheart with a lot of Moxie...LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: WELCOME ASIA TO SM :smilie_daumenpos: 

Your little girl is very pretty. :wub: 


Tina


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I saw your pix too and Annabelle, like Moxie and Mia, is too cute for words!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Annabelle is adorable!! Did you make the curtains for her crate??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=538380
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it just may be the maltese breed. massimo was extremely easy to train, learned sit and dance in the same day (he was 8 weeks) and fully litter box trained in a week...
mini had learned sit and high five in one day...and she has learned many more tricks than massimo, and mass knows a lot! LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, my three can play the piano :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I have a Chrisman Maltese and she is truly perfect. Her name is Annabelle Buttons, she was born on September 25th, 2007, and is now a little over 5 months old an not quite 4 pounds. She has minimal tear staining (her staining is gooey but light colored), a hearty appetite, and lots of energy. She's very adaptable and patient and bright- a friend of mine taught her how to sit, shake, and lay-down all in one day. I saw another little girl pup on Chrisman's site (born in late November) and she looks too cute to be true! I would get her too if I had the time and $$- Chrismans are definitely worth it if you ask me!
> 
> ...


Asia,

Annabelle is stunning!! such a beauty! she defintely has the Chrisman look..love her!! Welcome to SM!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes, I am excited...One more day to go! In the meantime, I am just doing some cleaning/ vacuuming around the house, getting her home ready for her..hehee...I will definitely post some pictures once I pick her up!
[/B][/QUOTE]

*I looked at Mia's photostrip........what a cutie.......what a SMILE!!!! :wub: *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carole, 

Thank you for your kind words! Mia says thank you too!


----------



## AsiaAnna1 (Mar 1, 2008)

> Annabelle is adorable!! Did you make the curtains for her crate??[/B]


Actually my mom made those curtains! She has two Maltese herself, and she's a member of this website. Her site name is MaKettle29. 

Thanks for your reply!

Asia


----------



## AsiaAnna1 (Mar 1, 2008)

> *
> I went to your gallary and looked at Annabelle. A very precious beautiful baby!!! :wub: *[/B]



Thank you Carole! I took a peek at your pups, and they are ADORABLE! Bella may be the cutest Maltese I've ever seen outside of a book! Both of them are just stunning!


Asia


----------



## AsiaAnna1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! What a kind and generous community!!! </span>:wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> I saw your pix too and Annabelle, like Moxie and Mia, is too cute for words!![/B]



Moxie Thanks you.....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=538326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks for kind words, Asia. Bella is from Divine and she will be five years old this month. I just don't know where time has gone. Time flies when you are having fun it seems.  *


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm....Benny is from Chrisman but between us he isn't that smart lol. He always has his head in the clouds :blush: He is definitely the ditzy one hehehe. I love how he is though...he's my little daydreamer. Emma, on the other hand, she is pretty smart!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I have a Chrisman Maltese and she is truly perfect. Her name is Annabelle Buttons, she was born on September 25th, 2007, and is now a little over 5 months old an not quite 4 pounds. She has minimal tear staining (her staining is gooey but light colored), a hearty appetite, and lots of energy. She's very adaptable and patient and bright- a friend of mine taught her how to sit, shake, and lay-down all in one day. I saw another little girl pup on Chrisman's site (born in late November) and she looks too cute to be true! I would get her too if I had the time and $$- Chrismans are definitely worth it if you ask me!
> 
> ...


P.S. Annabelle is absolutely stunning! I love her pictures!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Hmmm....Benny is from Chrisman but between us he isn't that smart lol. He always has his head in the clouds :blush: He is definitely the ditzy one hehehe. I love how he is though...he's my little daydreamer. Emma, on the other hand, she is pretty smart! [/B]



I'm sure Benny's one smart pup! Their both cutie pies!!!!


----------

